# oxygen sensor spacers for PO-420 & 430



## bud123 (May 8, 2012)

My 06 Pathfinder is showing these codes saying the cats are not working correctly. Truck has 86,000 miles. Motor runs great except my MPG is lousy with these codes showing. Dealers says replace cats at a cost of $2,200. My regular mechanic checked the cats and said there is no blockage. He said to do this-add to each back ozygen sensor behind the cats a device called ozygen sensor spacers that will take him about 20 minutes, codes go away and gas mileage gets better. I live in KY which is a no inspection state. Has anybody used these? Will they hurt the engine? My truck is stock engine and stock exhaust. Thanks for any help guys.
Bud123


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes I used them on my 20S300 at 140K + 
Cats Inefficient. No problems in 2 yrs. Gas mileage is still good.I purchased Stainless Steel ones CND'd in USA for about $25 the pair. the guy did sell on Ebay but he moved to his own web site, I suspect because of EPA concerns. If I can find the Web site I will post here.


----------



## bud123 (May 8, 2012)

*oxygen sensors spacers*

Thanks for the info. I could use that contact for spacers.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bud123 said:


> Thanks for the info. I could use that contact for spacers.



O2 Simulator, Cel Fix

www dot bigdaddiesgarage dot com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IanH said:


> Yes I used them on my 20S300 at 140K +


2004 IS300 
sorry for typo, cant correct/edit after 2 hrs


----------



## bud123 (May 8, 2012)

*oxygen sensors spacers*

Thanks IanH
I just ordered these from your contact. One angle and one straight. I hope these will fit my stock hole opening where the sensor is. Again, thank you for your help.
Bud123


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bud123 said:


> Thanks IanH
> I just ordered these from your contact. One angle and one straight. I hope these will fit my stock hole opening where the sensor is. Again, thank you for your help.
> Bud123


Hope it works for you.

I am just a happy customer, I dont know the guy...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rear oxygen sensors are only monitoring sensors to help the ECM determine if the catalytic converters are efficient. So, while spacing the rear 02 sensors may help keep the code from setting, they will not have any affect on your gas mileage.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Of course what neither of us said is don't put these in the S1 position as this will lean out the mixture and probably destroy the engine.


----------



## bud123 (May 8, 2012)

Just got my two oxygen sensor spacers for my 06 Pathfinder, one angle and one straight from above link. Will be installed on Monday at muffler shop and I will report back the results. Thanks guys for your help.
Bud123


----------



## bud123 (May 8, 2012)

*0 2 oxygen spacer update*

Thanks to Ianh my service engine light is gone on my 06 Pathfinder. I had my transmission guy install these on the rear on both sides behind the cats and took him about 20 minutes. My exhaust system is stock. You must use one angle spacer and one straight one. I don't know how, but my engine sounds better. Thank goodness for this forum.
Bud123


----------

